# E-Mailin reitittäminen faxiksi?

## Obi-Lan

Tietääkö kukaan pystyykö tämmöistä palvelua toteuttamaan, jossa voisi lähettää e-mailin koneelle, joka joidenkin parametrien perusteella lähettäisi mailin tai ja sen liitetiedoston faxina? 

Tiedän kyllä, että tämä on kaukaa haettua, mutta töissä ollaan toimitettu yhdelle firmalle koneita, joissa on gprs kortit, joilla pitäisi surffia netissä ja lähetellä fakseja. Ongelma on siinä, että yleensä faxin lähetys tai vastaanotto jumittaa kortin kuin kortin (nokia D211, ericsson GC79 jne) ja kone (win XP) pitää melkein buuttia ennen kuin sitä pystyy käyttämään uudelleen. Ja käyttäjät eivät mitään ruudin keksijöitä ole niin ne soittaa aina kun joku virhe pomppaa.  :Mad: 

Katselin netistä, että joitain tämän tyylisiä (ulkomaisia) faxipalveluita on olemassa, eli niillä täytyy olla jonkin sortin ohjelmisto siihen. Tosin mahdollinen ongelma on siinä, että käyttäjät haluaa lähetellä kaikenlaista skannattua, joten liitetiedostotkin sen ohjelman pitäisi osata lähettää.

Tietty kaikki menis niiiin paljon helpommin pelkällä e-maililla, mutta kun pitää olla faxi. (anteeksi avautuminen)

Tai sitten jos joku tietää gprs kortin, joka ei kaatuile ja toimii 100% varmasti Windowsissa niin voi antaa vinkkiä...

----------

## Zarhan

Eikö voi hankkia ihan perinteistä puhelinlinjaa ja faksimodeemia mailiserverin yhteyteen, sitten jokin osoite tyyliin fax@firma-intra.fi (johon tietysti sallitaan tosiaan mailit vain omilta käyttäjiltä).

MS Exchange tukee moista featurea ihan suoraan, joten kaipa vapaistakin systeemeistä vastaavia löytyy (jos ei muuten niin virittämällä jokin croni lukemaan tuon faksimailiboksin parin minuutin välein ja lähettelemään toivotut faksit).

----------

## Obi-Lan

Juurikin jotain tollaista ajoin takaa. Vai tukee exchange suoraan... täytyykin tutkia. 

GPRS:llä lähettäminen oli kyl susi idea jo syntyessään...

----------

## Zarhan

Tarkemmin pitäisi kai sanoa että MS Exchangessa on tuki pluginille joka voi lähetellä ja vastaanottaa fakseja ja näitä plugareita saa sitten ännältä eri valmistajalta, joskin ilmeisesti 2003:ssa on moinen tuettu ihan natiivisti (en ole varma)

http://www.hylafax.org/ löytyy Linuxille, FAQ:ssa on näemmä ohje miten sen saa toimimaan eximin kanssa suoraan. Ebuildikin näyttää löytyvän portagesta.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Näyttäisi siltä, että windows 2003 servereillä voi jakaa sen windowsin faksitulostimen verkkoon samaan tyyliin kuin tavallisen tulostimen, mutta entäs maailmalla heiluvat läppärit, joilta pitäisi päästä lähettelemään myös. GPRS taitaa olla pikkasen liika hidas, jotta sen yli saisi VPN tjsp vedettyä? Ja oma soittosarja johon läppärit ottaisivat yhteyttä taitaa taas olla melko kallis ratkaisu.

Mites toi hylafax ja liitetiedostot, pikaisella selauksella en löytänyt mainintaa niistä. Jos lähettäjä on word dokkari tai exel tiedosto tai pdf mikä pitäisi faxaa..  Ja katselin noita mailien muotoja, niin tota varten ilmeisesti tarvii oman smtp serverin (jolloin myös kiinteä osoite)  ja jonkun ratkaisun autentikointiin.  

Kiitos vastauksista tähän mennessä. Pari ajatusta ovat jo herättäneet..

----------

